# Cancer Diet?



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd feed him whatever he likes


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

When my Cody was diagnosed with cancer he got pretty much whatever he wanted.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't know how old your Golden is but mine is 9 years old
and I am switching her to a low protien senior food.
I was feeding her Wellness Core grain free but I think the high protien in it she dosent need any more as she isnt that active as much.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My HOney was on Taste of the Wild grainless for about 4 years, but a few months ago she had far to much protien in her urine and blood, andhas been on Science Diet KD ever since. I am not partial to it, but on her last check, things were looking alittle better. Getsanothercheck in 2 weeks. If she is normal I am going to try to go with lower protien Taste of the Wild (had been on High Praieir. She is somewhere between 10 1/2 and 11 years old, but think she is still a puppy, not an old gal.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You're right, she'll get pretty much whatever she will eat. 
I guess my head is in the hospice/pallative game but my heart still is hoping for a miracle.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You may find as time goes on that Bear will do best on a home-cooked diet. That's typically easier to digest than kibble.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My Reno was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma last June. I have kept him on the same diet as he was on prior to the cancer diagnosis. He is fed Orijen kibble in the morning and is raw fed at supper. I have added more green vegetables to his diet such as broccoli and kale. He is also supplemented with salmon oil, kelp and a product called Groundworks by Juka Organics.

I'm sorry for your girl's diagnosis. I hope you have many more days with her.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for Bear's diagnosis. Enjoy the time...spoil and love her!!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Bear.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your Bear got this terrible diagnosis. Praying that she has lots more time that is free of pain.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We are sticking with our regular food for Emmy which is Nature's Variety raw diet. But my holistic vet recommended adding bilberry as it can help slow the growth of cancer cells. Hopefully for us any tumor may not regrow or grow fast.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't make any significant dietary changes. There's really no evidence that it helps, and you don't want to be experimenting with foods that may make a dog sick when the dog is already fighting off a disease.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

gold4me said:


> We are sticking with our regular food for Emmy which is Nature's Variety raw diet. But my holistic vet recommended adding *bilberry* as it can help slow the growth of cancer cells. Hopefully for us any tumor may not regrow or grow fast.


That is interesting to see that recommendation from your holistic vet. I understand that there is recent research suggesting benefits for some canine cancer patients. More openness to some of the herbal elements used by many cultures for centuries is something needed, IMO, in approach to treatments.


----------

